# Pre-Order Canon 5D Mark III



## Nick888 (Feb 28, 2012)

Would you Pre-Order Canon 5D Mark III on the announcement day base on the current specs.?

Specs

22mp
61pt AF
100% VF
3.2″ LCD
Dual CF/SD Card Slots
Price: Around $3500 USD


----------



## MaGiL (Feb 28, 2012)

Voted no, my 5DII is still a very good tool 8). I'll probably wait for a price drop before even considering the 5DIII.


----------



## Jim K (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes, IF I wanted one and it was important to me. 

But I think a new/older 5D2 will be a fine Landscape camera for me and that's all I need from the 5D series right now. So I'll wait a while and see where the 5D2 prices go.


----------



## iaind (Feb 28, 2012)

I voted no.

Want to upgrade and current choices would be 1DX,5DIII and 1DIV.
Until they are available I am goingto hold off. Let the PJ's at Euro 2012 and the Olympics test them out for us.
By then the street price may have dropped.


----------



## hummingbird (Feb 28, 2012)

I voted yes. This will be my first full-frame camera, and for portraits (mostly infants and children) I really feel full frame has so many advantages. I want the best I can get now in a medium sized body, and I think this will be it. It is worth it for me even if the only main upgrade was the auto focus system. Maybe this is silly, but I don't plan on buying another for quite a long time. I hope to be able to use it till I can use it no more! And I am in no way saying I want to spend $3500, who doesn't like to save money, just saying that if it is what it is, I will still buy it. :


----------



## Otter (Feb 28, 2012)

If it's sub $3000.


----------



## SFischer (Feb 28, 2012)

I voted no. My primary use of the 5Dmk2 is as a landscape camera. Increased dynamic range of a newer generation image sensor would be nice, but can be dealt with more manually in those more difficult exposure situations via a grad ND or bracketing. There needs to be something more compelling such as a much increased pixel count while maintaining the current noise performance.


----------



## bnhm (Feb 28, 2012)

I'll put it this way: a 20D would be an upgrade for me.

So whatever it is I'm pre-ordering.


----------



## HarryWintergreen (Feb 28, 2012)

No, to me the price doesn't justify the letting down of my 5dmkii. And for higher frame rates there's still my crop camera.


----------



## distant.star (Feb 28, 2012)

Not at that price.


----------



## tbrand (Feb 28, 2012)

I voted no. I own a 5D Mark II and an original 5D at the moment. I put a hold on a 1DX using my CPS membership so I could get priority, but I didn't put any money down. However, even if a 1DX wasn't in the pipeline I wouldn't put a pre-order on a new 5D because my present 5Ds are doing what I need them to do. That would be different if I didn't have a full frame camera already... or if all I had was an original 5D.

A few thoughts about pre-orders: shop around, especially if you are a CPS member. While you can't get the exact pricing you can certainly ask about cancellation policies and price matching policies. In my case I found a retailer willing to prioritize me as a CPS member and wouldn't charge me until a 1DX was ready to ship. So the risk is 0.

Look, any store taking your money now is being a bit irresponsible in my mind. They can't be sure of when the 1DX is really going to be released, how many they expect to receive and also if Canon will release something in the meantime that might interest you more then a 1DX... like a new 5D. On the other hand, if they create a list of names that have asked to be prioritized, all they need to do when they receive a shipment is call the folks on that list, take their money and ship.

Yes, its true that it is in the store's best interest to take a deposit first (its a free loan!) and not refund it if you change your mind, but doesn't that anger you as a consumer? Hit them back and go to the retailers that don't do this! Believe me, they exist! Call the stores. In Canada Henry's is a good bet.


----------



## Axilrod (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes, I've wanted it since I bought my 5DII and I don't care how much it costs.


----------



## timkbryant (Feb 28, 2012)

As much as this looks like my next camera, it doesn't fit into my budget right now. I will wait until it does, whether or not the price drops either a bit or precipitously.


----------



## mStevens (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes, if the price is not too much higher than $3K. If it is, then maybe I will consider a mark II.


----------



## tt (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm hoping that the NDA on reviews lifts come announcement time so those looking to preorder have some independent details prior to ordering. 

As mentioned - depends on the type of preorder - will they want a non refundable deposit?

Preorders with people wih the cash will easily fill many first allotments I'd imagine!

With shows coming up that demo models could be shown at, and possible review data etc possible I could see enough ordering to make many shops at the very least have a decent list of names to call once thy get shipments on a first come first served basis. 

7 on the list for my local one. But I think it'll be a hell f a lot more when it's generally known and announced.


----------



## wookiee2cu (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes as long as the price doesn't go over $3,500 (curious if this is packaged with a lens but I doubt it). I currently have a 40D so this will be a significant upgrade for me. If I had the 5DMII and these specs do turn out to be accurate then I don't think it would be a significant improvement to warrant an upgrade.


----------



## stoneysnapper (Feb 28, 2012)

Not sure what the UK price will be but if I know Canon then they don't take too much cognisance of exchange rates so it'll be circa the US price in £'s. If it is then I cant see me parting with £3,500 for it. I like to be an early adopter as much as the next guy but I'll wait until the price drops if it is at that level in the UK.


----------



## marekjoz (Feb 28, 2012)

Voted No. I don't have money enough to buy just "numbers". Let's see first what this beast can do.. and what can't. Just numbers will not tell me if it's a good camera for me.


----------



## jalbfb (Feb 28, 2012)

No. I'd still wait for it to come out and see some of the reviews on it, unless some of the testers come out with some hard facts and pictures to show us. Also the price might be a limiting factor if the $3500 proves to be the body only price. I'll still probably get one before the year is out, but I'd feel better knowing more about the camera before I pull the trigger on that price. If it's somewhere between $2700-300, then I'd probably give in to the demon inside my head screaming "Get it, get it, get it! @#!7 *@, Get the da!* thing!"


----------



## Axel Reefman (Feb 28, 2012)

After purchasing the 70-200 f/2.8 L IS MKII recently I shouldn't even be considering this! 

Then again, that's what 6-12 months interest free is all about!

I want 2 pro level bodies, so the 5D MKII can be the second body with the 550D as proper last resort


----------



## philbob10 (Feb 28, 2012)

I would, or at least buy one shortly after they are shipping. I really enjoy my 5D mkii, but the AF system always has me going back to my 7D.


----------



## samueljay (Feb 28, 2012)

Definitely, however I live in Australia, and nowhere here will be taking pre orders on announcement day (to my knowledge at least, and if they did, they'd charge a small fortune), so I'll most likely wait until Eglobal, or DigitalRev open up their pre orders (most likely digital rev, as you avoid the import tax)


----------



## tt (Feb 28, 2012)

Part of me is thinking 
- this camera will drop in price in a couple of months to the tune of half an iPad. 
- you could get an Einstein light and light modifiers, 5DC and change for an L lens.
- I want try to one and read the reviews. 

The other part? The money is saved, ready and awaiting some decent reviews, ready to order. 

Delaying just a couple of days is going to make life harder - the iPad 3 will be an amazing viewing/previewing screen with retina display (we can dream of live view via it right? See AirPlay)

A little longer then it's Apple Tv and ATV announcements.


----------



## niccyboy (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes. I'll pick at least one up straight away.

Dual slots makes you not need to worry about corrupt cards.

The autofocus alone is my driving force however, using the 5d2s as much as I do means that af really annoys me. Especially if I switch to a 1ds or 7 for a bit... You really notice the difference. 

it will have ISo improvements as well which will be handy

Obviously it will also have the 3 years plus improvements in technology, which when you use a camera for a living means it makes ur life easier haha. 

I vote yes for sure. Now hurry up and bring it out..

I can't see it being much less than 3500


----------



## Steb (Feb 28, 2012)

I am one of the sub 3000 buyers. 3500 is just too much.


----------



## Steamy (Feb 29, 2012)

I would like one at release. I think it will be $3300 or £2300, inc sales taxes. The prices of canon gear now in UK is becoming closer to the USA pricing levels. A MKII now is £1500 and in the US around $2200

Canon needs to release this model within a month, if not, many 5D MKIII buyers like me will be going across to the Nikon D800


----------



## noodles (Feb 29, 2012)

I voted No
I would order it when the price is not more than 2500 euro. That would be still 700 euro more than the current 5D MKII new price
I guess I have to wait a long time before the price of the 5D MKIII will go down to 2500 euro....


----------



## Mr.Magic (Feb 29, 2012)

Voted 'no'. 

I will definitely buy it, but not at launch, probably too expensive then. I just bought a used 5D classic, so will buy the 5DIII when prices drop (end 2012-early 2013).


----------



## digishooter (Feb 29, 2012)

I will probably pre-order one, BUT if the image samples show little or no improvement over what my 5d2 can do, I'll cancel it.

I am looking for MUCH better DR and noise performance. If Canon is going to start charging premium prices for their gear, they better be delivering premium performance.


----------



## Polarized (Feb 29, 2012)

I have money saved and set aside for the 5DmkIII and am excited to finally get my hands on a FF camera but i want to see at least two official reviews before I put down the money.


----------



## jchung (Feb 29, 2012)

I wouldn't pre-order the 5D Mk III. Currently own the 5D Mk II and not enough of a compelling upgrade to pre-order. I might after reviews come out, but definitely not before.


----------



## Neeneko (Feb 29, 2012)

I am saying 'no'. I am waiting to see if Canon produces the famed 'megapixel monster' in a few months... though since I am still using my 300D, I suspect that I will probably be upgrading to a used 1ds series body instead of 'latest and greatest'.

Either that or save my pennies for a used MF back.


----------



## Circles (Mar 1, 2012)

100% going to pre-order!


----------

